# RV Travel with a V



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We are considering purchasing a tow behind RV as a means of travel to see the country over the next decade or two. We are drawn to an RV because our V's can stay in it while we sight see and it will be like they are in their "home". 

To start I think we'll rent one for a week and try it out before spending a dime on one (just in case we don't like it!)

Anyone else on here travel in an RV with their V? What has been your experience?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The two Vizslas is why we are on our third motorhome in eight years. It can get crowded at times in our 27 foot Class C but it is the right size. Many dog field trial / dog show folks pull trailers. Can't leave home without them, so they come along.

Maybe a dozen articles on my blog about the RV life. In the search box type in RV. Here are a couple. Happy trails.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/boondocking-with-vizslas.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-field-trial-in-style-in-aero.html


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you! Read them all, excited about the travel opportunities. With a V its so difficult to leave home.....


----------

